# Shield bugs



## doenoe (Sep 12, 2009)

Had some time left over again yesterday, so i grabbed the camera and went shooting again. There werent alot of bugs, cause it was rather windy and overcast. But there were alot of shieldbugs to be found 
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice series - great details, very sharp!


----------



## Kethaneni (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice pictures!:thumbup: Where do you find these bugs? I always try to find these, but no luck.


----------



## ocular (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't like the frames, takes away from the images.


----------



## JamesMason (Sep 13, 2009)

ocular said:


> I don't like the frames, takes away from the images.



Agreed


----------



## JohnnyL (Sep 15, 2009)

I like them. Apart from #3 , they look very friendly , like from the movie '' A bug's life ''. I've never done macro / bug photography because bugs scare me haha.

Nice!


----------



## plastii (Sep 15, 2009)

Great job- I like those bugs


----------



## doenoe (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments 
I find these in a nearby park. Just have to have some patience and sit still for a while and take your time to look around. Its pretty amazing what you can sometimes find


----------



## jvw2941 (Sep 21, 2009)

These are awesome!  What was your setup?


----------



## doenoe (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks 
All were shot with a Canon 50D, Sigma 105 2.8 macro and a Speedlite 430EX with a difuser on it. Most of the time the settings are: ISO100, 1/200, F/14


----------

